# Solved: Windows 10 Compatability



## altair1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Microsoft originally told me that my 32bit Win 7 system was comparable for upgrade to Win 10 but early August I received a further notification from them that my NVIDIA GeForce 7025/NVIDIA nForce 630a graphics was not suitable for Win 10.
Looking at the Microsoft Win 10 Comparability Center confuses the issue because it appears to show it as compatible.
Taking the worst scenario if I wish to upgrade to Win 10 do I have to dump this version of NVIDIA, is there a quick fix, if I have to dump it do I have to acquire a new graphics card and if so any ideas on a suitable replacement? Thanks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The motherboard in your computer comes with integrated NVIDIA GeForce 7025 graphics/nForce 630a chipset.

It supports Windows XP and Windows Vista and Windows 7 32-bit.

It doesn't support Windows 8.1 or Windows 10 32-bit.

Replacing the integrated graphics with a NVIDIA graphics card won't solve the problem.

You can't replace the motherboard's chipset and change what it doesn't support.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## altair1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply. What do you suggest I do now?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> What do you suggest I do now?


Continue to use Windows 7 on that PC at least until Jan. 2020 (if the hardware lasts that long).


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do the following so we have a better picture of the description and hardware in that computer:

Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) to the desktop.

After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.

Information about your computer will appear.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## altair1 (Jul 30, 2007)

As requested
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor, x64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3327 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476837 MB, Free - 393157 MB;
Motherboard: ASRock, N68C-S UCC
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 32 bit
> Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor, x64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 3
> Processor Count: 2
> RAM: 3327 Mb
> ...


According to the support site for that motherboard, it supports Windows XP and Windows Vista and Windows 7.

It does NOT support Windows 8.1 and Windows 10.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## altair1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the latest information. I'm a much wiser guy now.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I agree with what was suggested in post #4. Stick with Windows 7 as long as you have that computer. It's supported until January 2020, so there's no hurry to switch to Windows 10. You may not like it anyway.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------

